# Remington Sendero SF II .300 Win Mag



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Remington Sendero SF II .300 Win Mag

I purchased this gun brand new in 2016. It has had less than 100 rounds through it. I am selling it because I already had a .300 Win Mag and decided I want a different caliber. The gun is in excellent/near new condition. $1,100 cash only and NO trades. Call or text 435-669-2137 anytime. 

Key features:

•26″ heavy contour Stainless Steel barrel for the ultimate in long-range accuracy
•Concave target-style barrel crown
•Six longitudinal flutes reduce barrel weight and increase heat dissipation
•H.S. Precision Aramid fiber reinforced composite stock features full-length aluminum bedding blocks for enhanced stability and shot-to-shot consistency
•Tactical style dual front swivel stud system for convenient mounting of bi-pod and sling
•X-Mark Pro® externally adjustable trigger

Thanks for looking!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$1,000

I have the box and paperwork. I can text you pictures.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$900


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD


----------

